# Finally Finished - Pics



## Taylor225 (Mar 4, 2008)

After collecting my TTC 225 in Feb, I have now finally finished the mods I had planned:

V6 Front Bumper
V6 Rear spoiler
OSIR Rear Valance
BBS CK's in Anthracite
Wing mirrors in Anthracite (need to be repainted as colour not right)

Took some pics today. Hope you like.

Steve

























[/img]
















[/img]
















[/img]


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Very Nice 8)

Love the wheels, they work really well :wink:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Very very nice :!:

Looks a bit like a Titan packed TT.

Love the rear valance as well. How much was it? Is it the carbon fibre one?


----------



## Taylor225 (Mar 4, 2008)

It is the plastic version - Â£79 from TT Shop. Quality and fit is excellent.


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great 8)


----------



## Taylor225 (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys. Considering an exhaust and remap next.

Steve


----------



## oO TTLee Oo (May 26, 2008)

Looks stunning fair play, love the wheels and the colour of them fits your car perfectly. 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice mate but I have some bad news you never finish modding :wink:


----------



## joesefk (May 28, 2008)

not mudflaps surely not on a TT ???

Never seen them since the 60's


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

were TTs around in the 60's?


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Lovely looking car mate! Love the rims with the V6 front end! That rear valance is lovely too!

one thing thou, the V6 front end has sealed bottom side vents, i swear unless you have an FMIC, the intercoolers are not getting much air to them?


----------



## Taylor225 (Mar 4, 2008)

Is it a major problem if I leave it as is? What do you recommend to solve?

Steve


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Taylor225 said:


> Is it a major problem if I leave it as is? What do you recommend to solve?
> 
> Steve


Get some _quattro sport _ones.

They are holed.


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Adam

Were you around in the 60 s?

Anyway, mudflaps on a TT , its believable -- just last week I spotted in a TT forum member s posted pics, an umbrella in his TT.

Good God, what self respecting TT driver would use an umbrella. IT s just not on. How 1960 s. I d rather get wet , then get caught using an umbrella.

TTitan


----------

